# Do toddlers wear bike helmets on a tricycle?



## hipumpkins

I always thought a bike helmet was for protecting a kids' heads in case they were thrown from their bike b/c a car hit them or they were sent flying through the air due to some kind of force.
It would not occur to me to out one on my almost 3 year old when he is riding around the courtyard of our apartment complex.
Am I wrong?


----------



## mrs_oli

Hi!
I make my kids wear a helmet on their tricycles, more so because we had a close call.
When DS9 was a toddler, he was on his tricycle next to a brick planter. Somehow he managed to lean back and flip his tricycle backward, hitting his head on the edge of the brick planter. Fortunately he had a helmet on, if not, it would have been horrible. I had just made him put the helmet on 2 minutes before that.
The other 2 moms that I was standing with had the exact same thought as I did and from that moment on, we all made our kiddos wear a helmet, even on the little bikes. Having four kids, I have had many close calls and accidents, but that one definitely stayed in my head. I can still hear that thud.....
Plus, my kids are fast on their tricycles!!!! They are just as crazy on those as when they ride their regular bikes....lol It can be a pain to always get the helmet, but since they have all worn one, all the time, it is a habit now. They put one on without me having to remind them. Easier to start them young...


----------



## PassionateWriter

absolutely, each time.


----------



## LacieD

Yes, my 2 year old wears a helmet on his trike. For one, because he's fallen off of it, and for two, I figure it's better to start off young with helmet wearing so it's ingrained as the right thing to do when he gets old enough for a bike, and we don't have to battle about it.


----------



## carmel23

I agree with the previous post--it is just a good habit to get into now, like always wearing a belt in the car even if you are just driving down the street...

That said, I don't always make them, but 97 per cent of the time we wear helmets.


----------



## an_aurora

Yes, ours do


----------



## cherimoya

Start wearing helmets young and it pays off! My nearly 5yo ds always wears his helmet when on his bike, even if just on the driveway and even when all the other kids on the street are not wearing them. From an early age he learned about bike safety & helmets and I'm still shocked at the amount of kids that do not wear helmets and ride on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## famousmockngbrd

I don't make my kids wear helmets. They ride their scooters on the sidewalk in front of our house.







I just don't see the need for it. We live on a quiet street, they're on the sidewalk, they don't go far. I just don't see it as a dangerous situation.


----------



## Jwebbal

Where we live, it's the law that kids wear helmets on bikes. Period. Now mind you, if it wasn't, we would still insist on helmets. If you make an exception at some point, then how does the kid get that you should always wear your helmet? I agree, teach them young. My son wore a helmet on his tricycle since he started riding at age 1. It's just a natural thing.

You would be surprised at the level of injuries a child can get from just riding a bike or scooter. They don't have to go anywhere, they just have to hit a hard surface in the wrong way. My partner had a kid come into the ER where she works, he wasn't wearing a helmet on his scooter, he hit his head on the curb and died. No kidding.


----------



## wednesday

My son wanted to wear a helmet like big kids do, I sure wasn't going to discourage it because he was "only" on a tricycle. So yes, he wore a helmet. He's now on a two-wheeler with training wheels and he wouldn't DREAM of getting on it without his helmet. I think it's good from the POV of building the habit, even if riding a trike doesn't seem particularly dangerous.


----------



## turtlewomyn

We bought DD a trike for her birthday last fall. She couldn't pedal it at first so this was a moot point. However, just the other night she said she wanted to take in on our walk, then got on and started pedaling. She was having a hard time with our driveway (going up hill) so I gave her a little push at the back of the trike. She fell over backwards. Luckily I caught her. We still went on the ride, but I stayed close. We discussed that we would get her a bike helmet. She wants a red one (her trike is a classic red trike). I am kicking myself because we were at an event last weekend where they were fitting kids for bike helmets and giving them away free, and I didn't get one because I thought we weren't going to use it.


----------



## [email protected]

My kids did, partly because they tended to tip over on their trikes and I didn't want them to hit their heads on the cement, but mainly to make it a habit for when they started riding bikes - they were used to helmets by then.


----------



## BunnySlippers

yup








tricycles, scooters, roller blades, skates, boards, bikes with/out training wheels. It doesn't matter how old you are, if you are on the pavement you need a helmet- thats my rule.


----------



## PassionateWriter

my middle son was pulling my younger son in his wagon and the wagon hit a rock. my younger son fell out, onto the concrete....he of course hit his head but didnt get hurt b/c he had a helmet on. he wears a helmet w/ everything w/ wheels, like someone else said....call around to the fire depts etc. etc. if you think it wont be dangerous.


----------



## ThreeBeans

Absolutely, every single time


----------



## hottmama

No, I don't make my 2 yr. old wear a helmet on his trike. I do on his bike with training wheels or his roller skates.
I don't think he's more likely to fall and hit his head while on his trike than running around.


----------



## sweetcheeks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LacieD* 
Yes, my 2 year old wears a helmet on his trike. For one, because he's fallen off of it, and for two, I figure it's better to start off young with helmet wearing so it's ingrained as the right thing to do when he gets old enough for a bike, and we don't have to battle about it.









:

It's now 2nd nature for my kids to be wearing a helmet when on their trike or bike. They don't even sit down on them until their helmets are properly strapped on. Even a fall from a very short distance up onto a hard surface can cause serious head injury, it's not a chance I want to take.


----------



## Jes'sBeth

yep! Every time. She's fallen off a few times, it's the law for everyone under 18 to be wearing a helmet and since I was saved a head injury by my helmet about 15 yrs ago, I feel strongly about helmets.

Plus, it's just a good habit to get into. Nobody goes biking/ triking in our family without their helmet. (the kids don't go in the trailer without a helmet either!)


----------



## NiteNicole

Mine doesn't and I doubt she'll wear a bike helmet either.

I've never seen one on any of the kids around here.


----------



## Jwebbal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
No, I don't make my 2 yr. old wear a helmet on his trike. I do on his bike with training wheels or his roller skates.
I don't think he's more likely to fall and hit his head while on his trike than running around.

funny thing, my kid loves to ride his bike at the park, but then also runs around on the play equipment and park in between rides. He doesn't ask me to take his helmet off (now he can do it himself, but still doesn't) usually, and he runs around with it on. Mind you I don't think he needs it, but it doesn't hurt! Of course he looks like a dork, but who cares, lol.


----------



## CherryBomb

We always wear helmets unless we're on the grass.


----------



## lovingmommyhood

My 3 y.o. wears his bike helmet any time he is on his bike (with training wheels).

My 21 month old rides on one of those trikes with a parent handle, foot rests and a seat belt. I will admit that I don't put a helmet on him when he's on it.







:

I know I should but I don't. The main reason is because I haven't bought one yet. I know that's a bad excuse!! I guess I excuse it because I'm always at arms reach and it has a belt but I know that doesn't prevent all accidents.


----------



## roxyrox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
Mine doesn't and I doubt she'll wear a bike helmet either.

I've never seen one on any of the kids around here.









:

I think helmets are only necessary if you are riding on the road which my ds won't be doing for a long while yet!


----------



## GuildJenn

Mine does, mostly because like a lot of posters in this thread I would like him to think wheels = helmet.


----------



## ThreeBeans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxyrox* 







:

I think helmets are only necessary if you are riding on the road which my ds won't be doing for a long while yet!

The research definitely does not bear out that particular point of view.


----------



## Jwebbal

Yep, I mean, I have had friends tell me scooter riders don't need helmets either and like I said earlier a kid died because of a serious head injury while riding in front of his house on his scooter without a helmet.


----------



## veganf

At home on the grass, no. On the sidewalk, yes.
At preschool, our boys often like to bring their own, but they don't use them there because they want to avoid spreading lice.
However at the preschool where I taught, all the kids wore helmets on the little bike path outside and we never had any lice problems so I guess we were lucky.


----------



## BunnySlippers

when I was a child I had a serious concussion and facial injuries from riding my bike on the sidewalk. My shoe lace got caught up in the peddles. the bike stopped suddenly and I went head over heels over head over heels, under bike lol. It wasn't a tricycle, but it was a self inflicted injury and not on the road.


----------



## mrs_oli

I'm one of the posters that voted for helmets and just wanted to add:

I think part of the problem with bikes/tricycles/scooters is that the person doesn't just fall off of it. They tend to be holding on and take the bike with them. So they aren't bracing themsleves like if they had been running, suddenly tripped and put their arms out to break the fall. KWIM? When my boys fall while on their tricycle, 99% of the time, the tricycle tips over with them on it. Makes for a not so nice landing...yikes!!

We live in a cul de sac and I'm the only Mom that enforces the helmet rule. But my kids are so used to it that they never complain.

And I liked how a previous poster said "If it has wheels, wear a helmet!"







I think I'll steal that and use it with my boys...lol


----------



## PassionateWriter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
At home on the grass, no. On the sidewalk, yes.
At preschool, our boys often like to bring their own, but they don't use them there because they want to avoid spreading lice.
However at the preschool where I taught, all the kids wore helmets on the little bike path outside and we never had any lice problems so I guess we were lucky.

When my sons were in preschool, they had their own helmets. We had to purchase a helmet for them and they would have their name on it. i find it negligent for a preschool not to consider the safety issues.









btw, although im not a fan of Wally World, they sell toddler helmets for $7!!


----------



## ferretfan

2.5 yo dd just got a trike this winter, and we just bought her a helmet yesterday ready for her first outing on it (it's finally warming up here). she's not overly impressed with the helmet and i imagine i'll need to bribe her with a jellybean to make her wear it the first time or two, but wear it she will


----------



## BlueStateMama

Always. For us, it's safety + (like PP) instilling the habit so that it becomes automatic for them to grab their helmet when they get on any bike/scooter, etc. Skinned knees don't phase me, head injuries (ie the thought of my child losing their life, motor skills, speech, personality, etc.) are terrifying.

Plus they like the helmets. We let them pick them out - DD (3) chose hot pink bunnies and DS (4) race car design.


----------



## kalimay

No, not on a tricycle. My older DD wears one on her bike, every time. We did not have a hard time getting her used to that at all.


----------



## mamalisa

I don't make her, but she insists. Ds is 7 and always wears a helmet and she so desperately wants to be like her big brother that she just HAS to wear a helmet. Works for me!


----------



## elizaMM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
my kid loves to ride his bike at the park, but then also runs around on the play equipment and park in between rides. He doesn't ask me to take his helmet off (now he can do it himself, but still doesn't) usually, and he runs around with it on.

Just an uber, uber safety tip: helmets should be removed before playing on play equipment to avoid the strap or the helmet getting caught on something and causing strangulation or the like :-( .


----------



## ChetMC

Our kids haven't worn helmets yet...

It didn't make any sense to me. They mostly rode the trikes in short spurts... get on, ride across the bricked area in the yard and then get off. It wasn't worth the overhead of putting on the helmet. They could run faster than peddle the trike, and were the same distance from the ground or closer than walking or running.

We do have a push bar, and sometimes use that to go on excursions with the trike... but at that point it is basically a stroller, and our kids didn't wear helmets in the stroller.

DH cycles and wears a helmet. We'll introduce helmets when the kids start truly biking. Although, as an aside, I find the helmet culture in North America interesting. We've spent a fair amount of time in Holland. The Dutch would never put on a helmet to bike around town, and they seem to be doing okay.


----------



## riversong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elizaMM* 
Just an uber, uber safety tip: helmets should be removed before playing on play equipment to avoid the strap or the helmet getting caught on something and causing strangulation or the like :-( .

Yeah, I was going to write this also. I wouldn't have even known this if my friend hadn't told me. It seems safer to wear a helmet on the playground, but it's actually more dangerous.

Dd always wore a helmet on her trike and now she wears one on her balance bike.


----------



## the_lissa

Not in our yard, but anywhere else- yes.


----------



## Sandrine

We do the "wheels=helmet" for the girls. Plus they love wearing them.







:


----------



## mtiger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 

You would be surprised at the level of injuries a child can get from just riding a bike or scooter. They don't have to go anywhere, they just have to hit a hard surface in the wrong way. My partner had a kid come into the ER where she works, he wasn't wearing a helmet on his scooter, he hit his head on the curb and died. No kidding.

There's a 7th grader in my daughter's school who did the same. He was in a coma for 3 weeks, has undergone 7 surgeries, and will require 24/7 nursing care when he goes home from the hospital. The way he hit his head? He'd probably have been okay if he'd had a helmet on. Seems to be a silly risk to take.


----------



## Sandrine

It's not just wearing the helmet that should be considered but how it's on. When it's loose and off the head instead of on top and right at the forehead and tight, it doesn't save their head from injuries. There's a way to wear them and as parents we should show our kids how to wear them properly so that the kids's head will be protected like it should be.


----------



## trini

Mine hasn't. Right now he just has a big wheel and he can't even reach the pedals, so he doesn't go very fast. But 2 nights ago he decided it would be fun to roll backwards down our driveway (it has a slope). He turned the wheel sharply and took quite a spill. Fortunately he landed off of the driveway on the grass.

We have a helmet for him in the garage, but I only tried it on him once and couldn't get it to fit right (BIG head, lots of hair







). Right after his spill I brought the helmet inside to work on adjusting it.

I agree that if they learn wheels = helmet from early on it is a good thing.

I have a skateboard and he knows he is not allowed on it because he doesn't wear a helmet and kneepads and elbow pads. I think I'm going to add wristguards to that list, too.


----------



## Mandynee22

My toddler does. I got it at Toys R Us. There was only one style for one yr olds though but I did see several for 3+.
Truthfully, I only make him wear it on his trike to get into the habit... he can't even figure out how to peddle yet and someone needs to push him so I'm not worried about him being thrown.


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
It's not just wearing the helmet that should be considered but how it's on. When it's loose and off the head instead of on top and right at the forehead and tight, it doesn't save their head from injuries. There's a way to wear them and as parents we should show our kids how to wear them properly so that the kids's head will be protected like it should be.

I always put my sons on for him. It should pull the forehead skin when you're trying to lift it off. I got a helmet with a rear adjuster which makes it very simple to get a good fit.


----------



## Mandynee22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
btw, although im not a fan of Wally World, they sell toddler helmets for $7!!


I sure wish I'd seen this a couple weeks ago- before I paid 19.99 at Toys R Us LOL


----------



## Cheshire

All the time. If he gets off his tricycle and wants to run around we take it off for him and he knows before he gets back on the trike that he has to have his helmet on.

It only takes a second to snap it on him and it would only take a second for him to turn funny and smack into a concrete paver/curb/brick, etc. Even if he just hit the sidewalk it could still be hard enough to cause damage. Better safe than sorry.

I can replace a helmet but I can never replace him.


----------



## zoebugsmom

DS can't even reach the pedals yet. If he's on the trike he's being pushed by me or DP so there's pretty much no chance of him falling. He does wear a helmet on his scooter, though.


----------



## PassionateWriter

i dont understand the pedal thing. ds has a balance bike, which doesnt have pedals. *shrug* He still, at 27 months, knows to get his helmet before getting on it.


----------



## zoebugsmom

Well, he sits on it and we push it with the handle on the back. What are the chances of him falling off it and hurting himself on the grass in our yard? Less than 1% I would think. If he fought us on wearing a helmet on the scooter we'd make him wear it on all wheeled toys but it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## PassionateWriter

on grass? i dont see a safety issue. but when concrete or asphalt is underneath, i do see a safety issue regardless of pedals or not.


----------



## sbgrace

This never even crossed my mind. And I know first hand (family member) how serious head injuries can be. I'm usually careful with my boys. Shoot I feel dumb.







I'm going to wal-mart tomorrow.


----------



## PassionateWriter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
This never even crossed my mind. And I know first hand (family member) how serious head injuries can be. I'm usually careful with my boys. Shoot I feel dumb.







I'm going to wal-mart tomorrow.

please dont feel dumb. If I hadnt found out about EFR and EWH, i would have turned my son FF'ing at 1 year and 20 lbs....wayyyy too early.

When you know better...you do better.


----------



## Miss Information

Is there any place that offers proper helmet sizing and adjustment? My girls wear helmets but they have big noggins and we have trouble getting the proper fit on them. The front of the helmet never seems to cover the complete head in front. I don't know how far forward they should cover. When we get the straps in tight, then it's hard for them to get the straps buckled without risk of pinching their neck skin (I've been trying to stick my finger there to help with that).

And my 3 year old falls off her bike all the time, taking the bike with her, so I'm glad we have them wear them, but I know it's too loose.

Do any of your kids complain how hot their heads get after a while. My oldest especially will drip sweat because of her helmet.


----------



## ThreeBeans

Miss Information, if you go to a bike shop, you will pay a little more but the staff will make sure your kid is wearing an appropriately sized helmet.


----------



## Jen_in_NH

My son isn't on a trike yet, but he does have a helmet on when we have him in the bike trailer behind us. I never thought to put it on him when he's in his wagon, but it's probably a good idea too.

Jen


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Miss Information, if you go to a bike shop, you will pay a little more but the staff will make sure your kid is wearing an appropriately sized helmet.

Thanks. I figured. The problem with going to any old store is that the helmets are so packaged up, you can't try them on in the store.


----------



## artgoddess

Mine does. Never too early to start good habits.


----------



## pink gal

My kids are required to wear their helmets every time they are on a tricycle or bike. Now they call me out if I get o my bike without my helmet on!

3 y.o. fell off her trike over the weekend and I was so releived she had the helmet on as it did bump on the concrete.


----------



## Mandynee22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Information* 
Is there any place that offers proper helmet sizing and adjustment? My girls wear helmets but they have big noggins and we have trouble getting the proper fit on them. The front of the helmet never seems to cover the complete head in front. I don't know how far forward they should cover. When we get the straps in tight, then it's hard for them to get the straps buckled without risk of pinching their neck skin (I've been trying to stick my finger there to help with that).

And my 3 year old falls off her bike all the time, taking the bike with her, so I'm glad we have them wear them, but I know it's too loose.

Do any of your kids complain how hot their heads get after a while. My oldest especially will drip sweat because of her helmet.

Try an actual bike shop. I took my daughter to one to get a helmet. You'll pay more, but the helmets are adjustable and they'll give you a whole lesson.


----------



## Smalls181

We havent started with bikes yet (because we can't find any that fit her!) but I figure once we do, we will do helmets. I dont see why not, even with the little bikes.

We will especially be wearing them when we get going on big bikes. I remember as at about 13, I had my 3 year old brother on the "crotch bar" of my ten-speed. We only had one bike helmet for the 5 of us and we rode our bikes everywhere. I almost always had my little brother on my bike. (Yea I know, we were not a safe family AT ALL and it absolutely blows my mind that we all made it out of childhood with only a few broken bones and stitches. seriously!) At any rate, one day we were on the road, just getting going, and he stuck his foot in the spokes and we fell over. Praise the Lord he had that helmet, otherwise it would have been a horrible accident! And, we were at least a half hour from any type of hospital.. it was a wicked fall...


----------



## goodheartedmama

Mine does. A big part of it is to teach him that we wear helmets on bikes, so it's not an issue later, but also to protect his head.


----------



## aja-belly

my kids are sensory seekers and love wearing their helmets. plus, the kids in the neighborhood (i think i've mentioned this before on here) are all "training for the x games" so they go around finding crazy stunts to do. they wear helmets and all pads at all times. so jet definately sees that it is what all the cool older kids are doing.







so basically if he is skating, on his trike, on his scooter, or rolling down the hill, jet thinks he should have his helmet on.


----------



## LizaBear

I don't but helmets on the kids in our yard - which is nothing but dirt right now.
But if we leave the yard, then yes - bikes / trikes = helmet.


----------



## PassionateWriter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smalls181* 
We havent started with bikes yet (because we can't find any that fit her!) but I figure once we do, we will do helmets. I dont see why not, even with the little bikes.

try a balance bike like the Strider Bike. My 2 yo loves his.









the straddle adjusts from 11 to 16 inches...really low for young kids...read what it says on the site about the benefits of balance bikes. i dont want to start a debate about it on this thread.


----------



## Smalls181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
try a balance bike like the Strider Bike. My 2 yo loves his.










the straddle adjusts from 11 to 16 inches...really low for young kids...read what it says on the site about the benefits of balance bikes. i dont want to start a debate about it on this thread.









Thanks! That actually looks really cool!


----------



## PassionateWriter

i hope you got the link for some reason its gone now. my 2 yo really loves his


----------



## Smalls181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
i hope you got the link for some reason its gone now. my 2 yo really loves his

I just did a google search for it!


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
Mine does. A big part of it is to teach him that we wear helmets on bikes, so it's not an issue later, but also to protect his head.

Same with ours. We started the kids out wearing helmets with their first bikes (tricycles) and they have no problem wearing them now. I also used them for ice skating and roller skating when they were younger. Don't forget the knee and elbow pads


----------



## mamazee

I personally know someone whose son died of a closed head injury from riding a very small bike on the sidewalk in front of their house. I'm not up on the statistics, but I think of her and her son every time my daughter rides anything. And I can't even imagine her reaction when she sees kids riding without helmets. So my reaction to this is entirely emotional, and I'll admit that, but my daughter has always worn a helmet for anything involving wheels.


----------



## mamak05

Mine does. Two reasons - the bike can tip and I want that head protection for her and also I want to start the habit now. She loves wearing her helmet and putting it on and taking it off by herself.

I should say that I also wear a helmet and so does my DH whenever we all go out for a family ride, so she's seen us model it.


----------



## paquerette

she does because she likes to, but I don't think it's necessary. She's never had any kind of fall off her trike where she struck her head. Every head-whacking she's ever had has been in completely other circumstances. If we're going to enforce helmets for trike-riding in the yard, we'd need to enforce them for everything.

Fwiw, my DH is a pretty serious cyclist and firmly on the anti-helmet side of the debate.


----------



## fujiyama_mama

That's the rule at our house. Best to get into the habit.

A bike helmet probably saved my brother from serious brain damage. Someone basically ran him off the road and he was laying there on the side convulsing when the next driver stopped and called an ambulance. There were large chunks missing from his helmet. Those chunks WOULD have been missing from his head....

When my kids are older and then complain about the un-coolness of helmets, we'll be whipping out those bloody pics.

No he wasn't 3, but it's just enforcing the idea that we don't ride without one.


----------



## fujiyama_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
she does because she likes to, but I don't think it's necessary. She's never had any kind of fall off her trike where she struck her head. Every head-whacking she's ever had has been in completely other circumstances. If we're going to enforce helmets for trike-riding in the yard, we'd need to enforce them for everything.

Fwiw, my DH is a pretty serious cyclist and firmly on the anti-helmet side of the debate.

I'm not familiar with the anti-helmet stance. What is that?


----------



## paquerette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fujiyama_mama* 
I'm not familiar with the anti-helmet stance. What is that?

I'd have to ask him for the best links that explain the stance, but for now I give you that font of knowledge and unbiasedness, Wikipedia.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle..._helmet_debate


----------



## Eben'sMama

Yes. Helmet every time. Our Kettler trike also has a seatbelt option, which we have, too. I can't remember the exact stats, and I haven't read this entire thread, but I remember reading an old study that said that even a fall from 3 feet high or something, going only a few miles an hour, can cause brain damage (even in an adult) if you fall and hit your head on pavement just right.


----------



## hipumpkins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Information* 
Is there any place that offers proper helmet sizing and adjustment? My girls wear helmets but they have big noggins and we have trouble getting the proper fit on them.

Not sure where you got yours but DH just took DS for one (he's the reason I posted b/c I was surprised that he wanted one for our DS...I'm not fighting it or anything I was just surprised)
anyway..my DS has a big head and DH got his helmet at Target. It is a 5 year old size and DS will be 3 at the end of June. It has Lightening Mcqueen on it.


----------



## PassionateWriter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Fwiw, my DH is a pretty serious cyclist and firmly on the anti-helmet side of the debate.

i just cant imagine being "anti safety"...


----------



## ThreeBeans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I'd have to ask him for the best links that explain the stance, but for now I give you that font of knowledge and unbiasedness, Wikipedia.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle..._helmet_debate

I read it expecting to find some sort of relevant research, i.e, indicating perhaps that helmets were in fact dangerous to riders. While I wouldn't agree, it would be a perspective I could understand someone supporting.

Instead I see, "It inconveniences me therefore I think i shouldn't have to wear one"


----------



## famousmockngbrd

I thought the torsion argument was compelling. There were also some statistics cited about how many miles you would have to bike in order to encounter an injury-producing situation, how many deaths would theoretically be prevented each year by wearing helmets, etc. It wasn't just about the hair.

Just curious - is your DH against mandatory helmet laws, or helmet use in general?


----------



## paquerette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
i just cant imagine being "anti safety"...

No, neither can we.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
is your DH against mandatory helmet laws, or helmet use in general?

We are against mandatory helmet laws (as a general philosophy, we're against any sort of mandatory self-protection type laws for adults).

As far as whether he thinks helmet use in general is appropriate, he says it has to do with the situation at hand. Where you're riding, etc.

I don't have much of an opinion on that, as I've barely been on a bike in the last 10 years.


----------



## lilyka

we start our kids wearing helmets when they are triking (although we are not etrribly consistant with it) not because we are at all scared of head injury but because we want them to have an association of helmetsand bikes from the get go.


----------



## lexbeach

I can't imagine it's terribly likely for a toddler/preschooler to get a serious head injury from falling off a tricycle. They're not going fast, and the distance isn't very far at all. I can totally see requiring helmet use for trike just to get kids in the habit, though. But I think the majority of kids are much more likely to hit their heads falling off a chair or off a climber than off a trike. And I think most would agree that constant helmet-use would be pretty ridiculous.

We took the balance bike route with our kids (instead of trikes or bikes with training wheels), and we definitely required helmets (same as for scooters). They can go really fast on their balance bikes. That said, while they've fallen several times (usually when they take a corner too fast and there's sand on the road), they've never bumped their heads. It's usually a scraped knee/elbow/hand type injury. It's hard to imagine them falling head-first.

So, I would not require helmet-use for trikes for safety reasons. But my 18-month-old wears a helmet even on his little scoot-bike (you know, the kind that's 8 inches off the ground and has four wheels) when he's outside, just because he wants so much to be like his big brothers.

Lex

slightly OT, but I think the anti-helmet argument is also based somewhat in studies about how countries with helmet laws have much lower percentages of people who ride bikes, and much higher percentages of people with obesity, heart disease, etc. So, health-wise, you may save a few heads but sacrifice more lives in the long-term due to helmet laws. We are a helmet-wearing family, but I can understand the argument about the mandatory helmet laws.


----------



## BaBaBa

What a great thread!

I'm embarrassed to admit I initially scoffed at the idea of helmets on toddlers but now I'm convinced it's the right thing to do.

There's just no valid argument against it.

Thanks MDC for helping me keep my DD safe


----------



## Britishmum

I understand the idea that you are instilling a good habit, but honestly, none of my kids work helmets on a trike, but once they got mobile on a bike, it became the rule. All three of them put on a helmet automatically whether they are biking or scootering, so ime the idea that you have to do it early to instil a habit is wrong.

Not that it's a bad thing to wear one, but I don't think that training in this way is really necessary. Kids are smart and you can make a rule at any transition period and they will get it. Or at least, all of mine did.









Ds got a helmet this weekend because he has started to actually travel fast on his trike. He's thrilled with it and I see no reason to worry that it won't now become habit to wear it.


----------



## PassionateWriter

did everyone read the early accounts of kids actually dying when hitting their heads? yeh, it rarely happens but it also rarely happens that i get into a car accident..i still put them in their carseats and make darn sure they are installed correctly.

We bike down to the end of the street and back, pretty much daily. hes 28 months. If he fell off the balance bike, he could hit his head on the pavement. and that could be dangerous w/ just the right fall, at the right angle....im not generally a paranoid person when it comes to safety (other than bikes and cars) but i see no disadvantage to putting a helmet on a kid. just b/c 3 kids made it w/o helmets doesnt mean the 4th will, yk?


----------



## StephandOwen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd* 
We live on a quiet street, they're on the sidewalk, they don't go far. I just don't see it as a dangerous situation.

So does my mom. Quiet neighborhood, riding on the sidewalk, not going far. Except when my little sister (then 4) fell off her bike onto the sidewalk. Thank G*d she was wearing her helmet. Here's what the helmet looked like after the fall. Now imagine what her head would have looked like, had she not been wearing the helmet







She ended up with a little scratch by her eye and a little bit of a black eye. But it could have been MUCH worse.

DS has, and always will, ride a helmet on a trike, bike, scooter, etc.


----------



## PapayaMom

We are in the "start them young category" my daughter got her first helmet at 2 to wear on her trike. Now at almost 4 we just bought her a two-wheeler with training wheels that is further from the ground ia m so glad she is in the habit of wearing a helmet.

A close friend of ours has a little boy who took a nasty spill from a big-wheel, where he flipped over the handle bars, it was a lucky thing he was wearing a helmet. A big wheel is about as close to the ground as you can get but it still would have been bad.

Even if it to just avoid a conk on the head and not a trauma injury they are still well worth it in my book.


----------



## fujiyama_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I'd have to ask him for the best links that explain the stance, but for now I give you that font of knowledge and unbiasedness, Wikipedia.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle..._helmet_debate

Interesting..thanks! I'm not to keen on laws regulating "safety measures" for adults either. I think we'll keep wearing our helmets though.


----------



## LindyLou

Yes our kids wear helmets. I think its better safe than sorry and I wanted to get them used to getting in the habit. I however, never wear a helmet when we go biking


----------



## lexbeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LindyLou* 
Yes our kids wear helmets. I think its better safe than sorry and I wanted to get them used to getting in the habit. I however, never wear a helmet when we go biking









Do as I say, not as I do?

Your head is important too, Mama. We've got to take care of ourselves as part of taking care of our kids.

Lex


----------



## trini

I have to say that, because of this thread, I had my ds start wearing a helmet on his big wheel. He had a quite dramatic crash yesterday and as I watched his little head bonk on the sidewalk, I was so glad he had a helmet on. After a few moments of him lying there trying to figure out what happened, he started laughing.


----------



## triscuitsmom

Mine will. He will hopefully be getting his first tricycle this summer (if I can find one to fit him) and a helmet will accompany it.


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LindyLou* 
Yes our kids wear helmets. I think its better safe than sorry and I wanted to get them used to getting in the habit. I however, never wear a helmet when we go biking









Nope, I don't wear a helmet either. Nor do I plan on starting now.







My DS is ecstatic about wearing his helmet so my not wearing one has not affected his helmet wearing.


----------



## veganf

Over any pavement both the kids and adults absolutely wear helmets. When they're just riding on the grass in the back yard, no.
They bring their own helmet to preschool often of their own accord.


----------



## lexbeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Nope, I don't wear a helmet either. Nor do I plan on starting now.







My DS is ecstatic about wearing his helmet so my not wearing one has not affected his helmet wearing.

I'm not surprised that your choice hasn't affected your ds' willingness to wear a helmet yet, but in the longterm, chances are that he will be less likely to wear a helmet due to your modeling. I'm not saying that I think helmets should be mandatory or anything like that, but if your longterm goal is for your LO to be a person who always wears a helmet, then the best thing you can do is to wear a helmet yourself. The same goes for seatbelt use and general health (i.e. exercise, food choices, etc.).

I suffered a relatively minor head injury 4 years ago (my twins were 16 months old), when a swingset that I was swinging on collapsed. I hit the back of my head on a root, and got a concussion. I ended up with Post Concussion Syndrome and felt dizzy, tired, and out-of-it for several weeks. I mostly was confined to my bed, and aside from nursing my toddlers, was unable to parent them for about a month. It was awful. Since then I have been very careful with my head! My kids need my brain to be healthy.

Lex


----------



## ThreeBeans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Nope, I don't wear a helmet either. Nor do I plan on starting now.







My DS is ecstatic about wearing his helmet so my not wearing one has not affected his helmet wearing.











Your head is just as vulnerable to pavement as theirs are


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 









Your head is just as vulnerable to pavement as theirs are









Yes, but DS is much more prone to falling off his bike than I am. I've never fallen off. I know that doesn't mean that I won't but it's just not something I worry about.

Lex- I'm sorry about your head injury. I can't imagine how hard that was especially with two nurslings.


----------



## cj'smommy

Yep, unless they are riding on the grass they both have helmets on. They don't wear the helmet, they don't ride.


----------



## cycle

I'm shocked at how nonchalant some pps are about the possibility, even if slight, of a head injury that could easily be prevented or minimized by simply wearing a helmet.







I am not a "safety" freak. DS is 3.5, he has been riding a like-a-bike since 18 months, he has been riding on a bike with me since 12 months, always with a helmet. I don't stop him from expressing his fearlessness, and he is fearless. He now can FLY on his Like-a-bike and he would never think of getting on it without his helmet, and believe me, he has taken many spills and the helmet has saved him more than once.

I crashed on a bicycle two years before ds was born. I was wearing a helmet. My head didn't even take the brunt of the crash and I still suffered a traumatic brain injury and a bleed in my brain. I went through months of therapy and I will never be the same. I would be dead if not for my helmet though. It doesn't take much of a fall to sustain a brain injury, it takes about 5 seconds to put a helmet on your kids' head.


----------



## PassionateWriter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trini* 
I have to say that, because of this thread, I had my ds start wearing a helmet on his big wheel. He had a quite dramatic crash yesterday and as I watched his little head bonk on the sidewalk, I was so glad he had a helmet on. After a few moments of him lying there trying to figure out what happened, he started laughing.

then good came of this thread already!


----------



## horseybabe

I found this thread by accident whilst looking for something else. However, I am relieved that I am not alone in this issue. I am in the UK where there are no helmet laws - even though mant parents and kids wish there were.

My girls are age 3 and 6. One has a bike with training wheels, the youngest has a trike. They both have helmets firmly fastened to their head EVERY time they ride. My eldest was about 4 and was on the trike that my youngest now has when it tipped and she went flying. Her head hit the kerb! That night we bought her a helmet.

She would not now dream of getting on her bike without it and my younger one sees this and wants to be the same anyway. If this was not the case, they would not ride until they accepted that they had to wear them!

In the UK, kids ride bikes without helmets, skate without them and even ride horses without them (although it is the law for under 14 now to wear them riding horses on the road) Many kids do wear them but just as many dont and our injury rates are not good. A child I know is in intensive care right now with severe brain injury from a bike accident and no helmet.

My kids know that I would never dream of riding my horse without a helmet and so there is never any debate about it on their ponies and the same applies to bikes and trikes. Even though other kids dont and the law is not in place, no helmet, no bike riding because as a mum I would not forgive myself!!


----------



## katheek77

In New Mexico, I believe it's the law that even tricycle riders have to wear helmets. Not sure about other states.


----------



## GooeyRN

My dd wears one. My dh's best friend DIED from falling off his bike and hitting his head. Its a no brainer to me.


----------

